

Show HN: StoryLane Feature: SendHub CEO Garrett Johnson - kcoleman731
http://www.storylane.com/garrettjohnson
At Storylane, we're making a platform for people to share their life stories. Everyone has experiences that give them a unique perspective on this world and we want to enable a community of asking and sharing these stories.
We would love feedback from the HN community!
======
jnorthrop
You really need some sort of privacy policy (or at least some way to contact
you) if you are really want people to get personal on your site.

If you're interested I've written some basics on creating a policy on my blog
here: [http://jnorthrop.me/2012/04/3/getting-your-privacy-policy-
gr...](http://jnorthrop.me/2012/04/3/getting-your-privacy-policy-ground/).

I hope the link helps, and feel free to ask any questions (my email is in my
profile).

